# Win 2000 Server als Router!?



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

Also, ich werd einfach nicht schlau wenn ich suche  
Ich habe einen "Win2000 Server" mit 2 Netzwerkkarten und mein Arbeits/Gamecomputer (Win XP Pro) mit ebenfalls 2 Netzwerkkarten.

Mein Server ist am Modem angeschlossen und mit der anderen Netzwerkkarte am WinXP-PC. Nun möchte ich mit meinem XP-PC über den Server ins Internet.

Das funktioniert aber nicht mit folgenden Einstellungen 
*Auf dem Server ist bei der 1-ten Netwerkkarte:*
IP: ("MEINEIP")
Subnetmaske: 255.255.0.0
Gateway: ("MEINGATEWAY")
*2-te Karte:*
IP: 192.168.1.1
Subnetmaske: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: ("MEINGATEWAY")
(Und gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung) aktiviert

*Auf dem XP-PC ist die 1-te Karte (onboard) deaktiviert.
2-te Karte:*
IP: 192.168.1.2
Subnetmaske: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Was mache ich falsch? Wie mache ich das am besten?
Gibt es noch bessere möglichkeiten?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke
Crowner


----------



## dAmIsTa (3. Juli 2004)

Due könntest recht unproblematisch mit NAT ein Routing zu stande bekommen.
NAT ist eine Komponente von Routing ung RAS was du im Server haben solltest.
Wenn du hilfe bei der Konfig brauchst einfach melden.


----------



## Crowner (3. Juli 2004)

Juhuu, habs gefunden und gleich eingestellt 
Soweit läuft alles gut 

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.

Greez Crowner

http://crowner.game-server.cc


----------



## dAmIsTa (3. Juli 2004)

np digga 

gern geschehen


----------



## DJAndromeda (19. Juli 2004)

*hab das gleiche Problem*

Ich habe Routing und RAS konfiguriert, jetzt geht das ICQ, meine Bankingprogramme werden auch geroutet, ich kann aber keine Webseiten aufrufen, der MSN Messenger geht nicht online und Emails lassen sich auch nicht holen.

Was habe ich da vergessen einzustellen?


----------



## Crowner (1. August 2004)

Hmm, vielleicht musst du deren Verbindung neu einstellen (Internet Explorer)-->rechte Maustaste-->Eigenschaften-->Verbindungen--Setup...Weiter...Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen(weiter)...Verbindung manuell einrichten(weiter)...Verbindung über eine beständige aktive Breitbandverbindung herstellen(weiter)...Fertig stellen

(Das ist so wie es bei mir ist, falls du ein Kabelmodem verwendest)
Ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht grad auf anhieb, was da faul sein könnte...
...mir kommt nur noch folgendes in den sinn:
Netzwerkeinstellungen musst du eine änliche IP verwenden (die ersten drei stellen gleich, gleiche Subnetzmaske, Standartgateway muss der Server sein, den du als Router verwendest DNS-Server bleibt gleich...(sollte er jedenfalls) wenn ein server die IP's automatisch verteilt, kannst du s ja mal mit einer festen IP versuchen stadt mit einer statischen...irgendwo kann man noch einstellen "Proxyeinstellungen automatisch suchen (Internet Explorer) dort sollte ein häcklein sein (weiss grad nicht wo  )

Hoffe du findest deinen Fehler 
Ich bin jedenfalls recht zufrieden so wies jetzt ist mit meinem Serverlein 

Grüsse Crowner


----------

